# Blonde Gambler



## monty (Nov 29, 2005)

A fellow had been working the slots in Vegas and was becoming thirsty. Being a very sober individual he sought out a soda machine. When he came to the machine there was a beautiful blonde furiously pumping quarters into the machine and slapping the buttons. Cans of soda lay all over the area.
He asked if he could cut in for a brief moment.
The blonde turned to him and shouted, "What are you, nuts? I'm nut giving up this machine till it stops paying off!"


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Monty,
     Good one! Reminds me of someone I met a long time ago. 

Fl. Bill


----------

